# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Переучиться - сколько времени понадобиться, примерно

## port8080

Добрый день!

Знающие люди, подскажите, сколько времени потребуется, чтобы переучиться на 1С-программиста обычному верстальщику. Также знаю отлично Delphi и неплохо PHP.
Бухгалтерию изучала давно, вспомню.

----------


## Evgen53

Все очень индивидуально, кто-то через пару месяцев начинает, дрогой дальше итс годами не сдвигается. Так же, как и с иностранными языками - можно учить всю жизнь и так и не выучиться

----------


## port8080

> Все очень индивидуально, кто-то через пару месяцев начинает, дрогой дальше итс годами не сдвигается. Так же, как и с иностранными языками - можно учить всю жизнь и так и не выучиться


Посоветуйте пожалуйста, с чего начать!!!

----------


## Evgen53

Если с нуля, то базовый и продвинутый курсы от Гилева, имхо кончено..

----------


## port8080

> Если с нуля, то базовый и продвинутый курсы от Гилева, имхо кончено..


Я сейчас изучаю это видео. Подскажите пожалуйста, для обучения мне надо купить 1С:Предприятие 8.3. -версия для обучения программированию? Дело в том, что курсы построены по более старой системе.
Не будет ли сложностей?

----------


## Evgen53

Поменялся только интерфейс и механизмы работы с модальными окнами, так что курсы более чем актуальны

----------


## Giotto

О Боже, я мечтаю соскочить с 1С куда-ннибудь в Джаву, а тут добровольно в это гавно лезут

----------


## mixperez

> О Боже, я мечтаю соскочить с 1С куда-ннибудь в Джаву, а тут добровольно в это гавно лезут


А какие успехи в 1С и чего добился ?  Чего хотел добиться, когда шел в 1С? К чему в итоге пришел? 

Хочешь соскочить - возьми и соскочи, какие проблемы? А просто мечтать и говорить какое гавно - ЗАЧЕМ? 

Бери и делай! Работай на Джаве. Если до сих пор не работаешь, а только мечтаешь - значит не хочешь. Хотел бы, давно бы работал.

Просто кодер в 1С, имхо конечно со временем совсем не интересно.

----------


## Giotto

Не, ну я, слава богу, поступил на специальное вечернее отделение мехмата МГУ, сейчас параллельно постигаю CFA Level 1, буду потом квантом работать. Джаву просто физически не успеваю осваивать, кропаю потихоньку всякие коннекторы к Плаза 2, ну по любительски. А 1С, надеюсь, забуду как страшный сон, когда в Merryl Linch устроюсь работать. Оно, мож, и не гавно для раши, но кому в мире нужен одинэсник? Это себя добровольно приковывать к россии. Я начинал когда, молодой был, без разумения, а сейчас понимаю - нужно срочно переходить на что-то международное и основательное, ну я вот на математику, верстка тоже неплохо, Python интересно - всякие ИИ и машинное обучение с анализом данных. А 1С - меня от него блюет, как посмотрю на список номенклатуры - кофта вязаная!!! еп, я не для кофты и НДС 18% в хайтек шел, мне хочется на переднем крае науки и технологии быть и деньги зарабатывать тыщ 200 долларов в год хотя бы

----------


## lekhaplaton

В 1С долго не задерживаются програмеры которые думают что эска только коды и все. На моей памяти с десяток человек было кто через неделю а кто и месяцев 6 выдерживал. В первую очередь нужно понимать что эска это не только номенклатура и 18% НДС !  Необходимо понимать производственные процессы, бухгалтерские проводки, систему расчета зарплаты,  логистику перемещения и заказов материала и т.д. Понятное дело если кодеру говорят что не идет НДС и книга покупок и продаж то он в подает в ступор и пытается отыскать косяк в коде! Случай из жизни буха весь год вела кривой учет по ндс и в итоге кодера озадачила *за 3 дня до сдачи* исправить (когда я увидел кодера картина была удручающая), сравнительный анализ учета сразу выявил ее косяки учета как самими документами так и принятия ндс к расходам в меж квартальные периоды. Прошу прощения если обидел  Giotto, не на минуту не сомневаюсь в вашей квалификации, я просто хотел сказать что 1_эсник это и менеджер и бухгалтер, расчетчик, руководитель склада, логист, аудитор и т.д. port8080 если вы хотите стать эсником то в первую очередь определитесь с направлением по которому вы будете работать (бухгалтерия, ЗП,УТ или бюджет_самое сложное и малооплачиваемое направление). Вы должны понимать что не достаточно знать структуру конфигурации но и разбираться во всех ее процессах (если бухня то знать ПБУ, проводки, счета, налоговый учет и.т.д.).

----------


## Giotto

Не-не, никто не в обиде, совершенно согласен, что 1Сник это даже вообще скорее не кодер и даже не айтишник, это ближе к управленцу. Просто лично я осознал, что мне лично ближе всякие там REST и SOAP, Аякс, и разная матстатистика и анализ данных, какбэ и веб интересен, и эконометрика тоже, но точно не бизнес-процессы и пооперационный расчет себестоимости и прочее разузлование с ордерным учетом. Так что да, нужно вовремя определяться с интересами, это ведь надолго такая бодяга, если все-таки 1С перетянет, потом сложно перескакивать на нормальные технологии, скорее даже проще на мой взгляд сдавать ДипИФР и уходить в финансовые директора, в принципе, тоже неплохое решение, если чел не конченый айтишнег

----------


## lekhaplaton

:good: Да нужно понимать куда идешь согласен, еще и нервы железобетонные. Вам Giotto успехов в дальнейшем продвижении и легкого кода!

----------


## tamtaram

Продажа обмен курсов по 1с.

Почта:	wereereert собака gmail.com. 

Курсы проекта Курсы-по-1С.РФ	

Курсы по программированию в 1С	

Курсы по ускорению и оптимизации работы 1с	
Курс Ускорение и оптимизация систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016) версия PROF

Курсы по программированию и администрированию 1с	
Доработка и Адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2	
Профессиональная разработка интерфейсов и форм в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (2016)	
Курс по СКД (2016)	
Администрирование и поддержка систем на 1С:Предприятие 8.	
Курс подготовки к Аттестации на "1С:Специалист по платформе 8.2"	
Курс "Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.2 и 8.3"	
Курс "1С:Программист — Быстрый старт в профессию!"	
Базовый и продвинутый курсы по программированию в 1с 8.2	

Курсы по переносу данных	
Конвертация Данных 3.0 и технология обмена через универсальный формат (2016)	
Курс по 1С:Конвертации Данных 2.1
Курсы по разработке мобильных приложений на 1с	
Разработка коммерческих мобильных приложений на платформе 1С (2016)	
Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений (2016)	

Курсы по типовым конфигурациям 1С	

Курсы по ERP 2.0/2.1	
Интенсив по учету Производства и затрат в новой редакции 1С:ERP 2.2
Курс Производство в 1С:ERP 2.1 + 1С:Специалист по производству и ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Планирование продаж, закупок, выпуска и производственного расписания в 1C:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к сдаче Аттестации на 1С:Специалист-Консультант по управленческому учету в 1С:ERP 2.1
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP	
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Бюджетированию в 1С:ERP	
Материалы для подготовки к 1С:Профессионал по 1C:ERP 2.0	

Курсы по планированию и производству	
«УПП от А до Я»: Полный Тренинг по 1С:УПП (300+ уч. часов)
Курс "Производственное планирование в 1С"
Базовый курс по Бюджетированию в 1С

Курсы по типовым решениям для торговым предприятий	
Упр. учет в КА 2.0, УТ 11 и ERP 2.1: Быстрый старт
Курс «1С:Розница 8 для автоматизации розничной торговли и B2C-компаний»	
Курс подготовки на 1С:Профессионал по 1С:Управление Торговлей 11 (2016)	
Курс "65 кейсов для Специалиста-Консультанта по 1С:УТ 11"	
Курс "1С:Управление Торговлей 11 – Быстрый Старт"	

Курсы по типовым решениям для бухгалтерского учета	
Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии Предприятия 8, ред. 3.0 (2014)	


Курсы проекта ПРОФБУХ8	
Профессиональный учёт в 1С:ЗУП 8 ред. 2.5 и редакция 3.0.	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 VIP блок	
Профессиональный учет в 1С:ЗУП 3.0 Основной и VIP блоки	
Практический курс по "1С Управление торговлей 8 ред. 11.1"

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------


## Bro1c

Почта:	nenaebuept собака gmail.com. 
Все по 500, каждые 4 отдаю как 5. Обмен предпочтительнее.

Ускорение и оптимизация 2016
КД 2,1
КД 3.0 2016
СКД 2016
Разработка и оптимизация запросов
Доработка и адаптация типовых конфигураций УТ 11, 1С:ERP 2 и КА 2
Разработка мобильных приложений 2016
Проф разработка интерфейсов и форм 2016
Базовый и продвинутый курс
Быстрый старт в профессию
Монетизация мобильных приложений 2016
УПП от А до Я
65 кейсов по УТ 11
Полный курс по «1СБухгалтерии 8», редакция 3.0
Администрирование
Розница
Производство в 1С ERP 2.1 + Аттестация 1С специалист консультант (2015)
Подготовка к Аттестации Специалист-Консультант по Производству и Ремонтам в 1С:ERP
Управленческий учет в КА 2.0 УТ.11 и ERP.2.1 Быстрый старт за 20 часов
Управление торговлей 11.1 - Быстрый старт (2013)
Подготовка к аттестации Спец Консультант по Управленческому Учету в ERP
Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе (Чиcтoв)
Подготовка к 1С: Эксперт
Комплексная автоматизация

ПPOФБYX:

ЗУП 3.0

YЦ-3
Гончаров Интеграция и обмен данными

YЦ-1

Подготовка к 1С: Специалист по платформе(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)
Решение задач периодических расчетов(Бeлoycов,УЦ1)


Методички УЦ3

Курсы от Cпeциaлиcт:

Администрирование и оптимизация MS SQL Server для поддержки системы 1С:Предприятие
1С Предприятие 8.3. Первые шаги разработчика
1С Предприятие 8.3. Введение в конфигурирование. Основные объекты
1С Предприятие 8.3 Использование запросов в системе 1С Предприятие 8 Язык запросов
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение оперативных задач
1С Предприятие 8.3. Решение бухгалтерских задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Решение расчетных задач
1С-Предприятие 8.3. Средства интеграции и обмена данными


И многие другие

----------

